# Haleakala Sunrise now requires reservations.



## thinze3 (Nov 29, 2016)

It looks like they will now be taking reservations for those driving their own vehicles or rentals, which we will be doing in February.

http://khon2.com/2016/11/28/reserva...-for-haleakala-national-park-sunrise-viewers/


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2016)

There are some logistical questions that need answering.  I can understand why they think it's a good idea to regulate traffic, but how will they control it?  People will pay at the entrance but say they're not going to the summit - and then do it anyway. If summit parking continues to be on a first-come basis, then it's still going to get crowded.  And how will the gate keeper know who is there, and who isn't, or whether the parking places are full or not?  Seems like a reasonable idea not fully-formed.

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> There are some logistical questions that need answering.  I can understand why they think it's a good idea to regulate traffic, but how will they control it?  People will pay at the entrance but say they're not going to the summit - and then do it anyway. If summit parking continues to be on a first-come basis, then it's still going to get crowded.  And how will the gate keeper know who is there, and who isn't, or whether the parking places are full or not?  Seems like a reasonable idea not fully-formed.
> 
> Dave



With todays electronics, a simple bar code sticker or placard placed on the windshield or dashboard that can be scanned by the gate keeper would satisfy most of your concerns. It will still get crowded but, just like a full flight, if only those with the required passes are allowed in then they'll be one space for each vehicle.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> With todays electronics, a simple bar code sticker or placard placed on the windshield or dashboard that can be scanned by the gate keeper would satisfy most of your concerns. It will still get crowded but, just like a full flight, if only those with the required passes are allowed in then they'll be one space for each vehicle.



I agree there are electronic ways to indicate who did or didn't pay, but that seems like it would require a new gate or gatekeeper at the summit parking to control who gets in or out.  The larger point is that virtually nobody goes to Haleakala without going to the top, so technically "everybody" will want to get in.  I know I'd be very disappointed to make the long drive from the other end of the island in the middle of the night, only to find once I got to the gate that I was too late to get summit access, so I'd miss the sunrise, and all that.  I'm anticipating a LOT of very angry tourists.

It will be interesting to see how they sort it out going forward.  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2016)

Wouldn't anyone that is driving up at 3:00-4:00am be going for the sunrise?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> There are some logistical questions that need answering.  I can understand why they think it's a good idea to regulate traffic, but how will they control it?  People will pay at the entrance but say they're not going to the summit - and then do it anyway. If summit parking continues to be on a first-come basis, then it's still going to get crowded.  And how will the gate keeper know who is there, and who isn't, or whether the parking places are full or not?  Seems like a reasonable idea not fully-formed.
> 
> Dave


I would think they would only offer as many reservations as there are parking spaces, perhaps with a few extra reservations offered for those that reserve but don't show.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think they would only offer as many reservations as there are parking spaces, perhaps with a few extra reservations offered for those that reserve but don't show.



I'd think so, but how many people will drive up anyway, either not knowing there is a new system, or hoping the reservationists don't show up?  This will bear watching. 

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> I'd think so, but how many people will drive up anyway, either not knowing there is a new system, or hoping the reservationists don't show up?  This will bear watching.
> 
> Dave



Based on human nature, I'm betting more than a few. It could create a traffic problem of a different kind. Lot's of people showing up without a reservation and having to turn around at the gate.

I'm glad we've never been excited about getting up early enough to catch the sunrise at the summit. Although with the reservation system it might be more attractive since we'd be assured of a parking spot somewhere vs trying to get their early enough to "beat" the crowd. Fortunately we're not planning on a return to Maui for at least 3 years and, by then, maybe this will be more well entrenched with fewer tourists who, just show up.

We thought about going up for the sunset on our last trip but, even that was more effort than we wanted to exert on vacation. I recall sitting at the airport and seeing the very long line of traffic coming down the mountain (I assume that's what the huge line was going up what appeared to be a steep incline) and thinking, man I'm glad we decided against going up for the sunset.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm glad we've never been excited about getting up early enough to catch the sunrise at the summit.



The trick to it, as I saw right here on Tug, is to do the sunrise the morning after you arrive on Maui.  Your internal clock will still be on Mainland Time, so you'll be ready to get up early.  Make the drive up the mountain, enjoy the heck out of the sunrise, and then head back down for the balance of your vacation.  The rest of the nights you're there you won't have to worry about it, and it's something you can check off the bucket list.  We did that on our last trip, and it worked like a charm.

Of course, there is also something to be said for taking off the wristwatch and turning off the alarm clock, and just relaxing your way through things.  Hawaiian time...  

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> The trick to it, as I saw right here on Tug, is to do the sunrise the morning after you arrive on Maui.  Your internal clock will still be on Mainland Time, so you'll be ready to get up early.  Make the drive up the mountain, enjoy the heck out of the sunrise, and then head back down for the balance of your vacation.  The rest of the nights you're there you won't have to worry about it, and it's something you can check off the bucket list.  We did that on our last trip, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> Of course, there is also something to be said for taking off the wristwatch and turning off the alarm clock, and just relaxing your way through things.  Hawaiian time...
> 
> Dave



To this point we've never had a problem sleeping right through the sunrise the first morning after we've arrived.  It's usually an 18 hour trip with a very early morning wake up call to catch our first flight so, when we arrive around 8 or 9 PM, we drop our bags and head straight for bed,  sleeping a good 8 to 10 hours before rising.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 1, 2016)

The system is up and running! There are currently 117 tickets available for February 1st, 2017.

http://www.recreation.gov/tourDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=147940&tourId=446622&cat=1

We are thinking about doing it Monday morning (Feb 6th) after a long travel day on Saturday and a get your feet wet day on Sunday. We are only days away from the 60 window to reserve.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 1, 2016)

I doubt that I will head to the summit again but I liked sunset better for a few reasons. Mostly because it wasn't as cold and I didn't need to wake up at 3am to get there.  

Bill


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 2, 2016)

I did it once and won't ever do it again.

It is really one of the most overrated activities I've ever done and the 3 am wake up call isn't that fun either.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> I did it once and won't ever do it again.
> 
> It is really one of the most overrated activities I've ever done and the 3 am wake up call isn't that fun either.




My guess is you aren't married to a photography nut.  I had no choice - I'm the driver.  And I do what I'm told. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2016)

We own on Maui and have since 1986.  We've never been to Haleakala at sunrise.  In fact, I've never been to the summit at all.  I flew over it in a helicopter, but that's the closest I've gotten.  Maybe it's remarkable and I've really missed something, but I think I can live.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own on Maui and have since 1986.  We've never been to Haleakala at sunrise.  In fact, I've never been to the summit at all.  I flew over it in a helicopter, but that's the closest I've gotten.  Maybe it's remarkable and I've really missed something, but I think I can live.



The summit is surreal. You really should drive up to see it, even if it's just the one time, regardless of whether it's in the middle of the day or for the sunrise or sunset.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 3, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> The summit is surreal. You really should drive up to see it, even if it's just the one time, regardless of whether it's in the middle of the day or for the sunrise or sunset.


I agree with Doug.  We drive up almost every year at least once.  Go before noon which is a perfect time to see many colors in the crater and shadows too from the easy trails in both parking lots if there is sun that day.

We only did it once with a tour at sunrise but it was bitter cold that day nor spectacular either but we have spoken with several couples who did it when it was spectacular and they showed us their photo images on their phone.  They were really excited about the sunrise experience.

We often have gone at sunset but I prefer to see the crater before noon to make nicer pictures.  We love the beaches but the up country is beautiful too even in the mist.  We have some great pictures of that too.  I hope that you will go and see it, Terry.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2016)

We'll be going back for two weeks in March, 2017.  Maybe we'll wander up to the crater, mid-day, on this trip.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> The summit is surreal. You really should drive up to see it, even if it's just the one time, regardless of whether it's in the middle of the day or for the sunrise or sunset.


I would agree. We did it in 2000 on our honeymoon and it was fantastic. Definitly worth the trip. I would probably do Haleakala again before I did the road to Hana again.


----------



## dori47 (Dec 3, 2016)

Been there, done that. Not sure why everyone thinks it is so wonderful. Have seen many better sunrises and in much warmer weather. It is one of those activities though that everyone does, so I can at least say I have done it. We do go up every time we visit, but after seeing one bitterly cold sunrise, probably won't do the sunrise again. I looked at the article, and it seems easy to just not let anyone past the gate who doesn't have a reservation , but they better post the information clearly so as not to create a traffic jam of very angry and sleepy people trying to turn around and go back down


----------

